# Critical Condition Hedgehog HELP



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

Before we begin here I just want to let you all know that this guy isnt mine. I rescued him today from a person who could not care for him. When I contacted her all I knew was her hedgehog was sick. I was going to offer her some advice but the more I spoke with the owner I realized how critical the situation really was. She could not afford to take him to the vet either or purchase anything to help him out. I offered that I would take the hedgehog, since I have emergency supplies at home for my own herd I could help him more then she could. She agreed so I went to pick the little guy up...

He is so skinny, she said she thinks he is 2 years old and he only weighs a total of 216g right now. He cant stand up on his own, he cannot eat or drink on his own. I am currently syringe feeding him wet cat food every 2 hours. I watered it down quite a bit so he is getting a lot of liquid from it. On top of that I am also giving him water every hour through syringe to try and get him hydrated. He seems to have a really bad ear infection in his left ear, it looks like it has been like that for quite some time and he smells awful. She said while bathing she may have gotten water in his ears. He was so dehydrated when I got him home his skin was rock hard, I have honestly never seen a hedgehog in such horrible condition and still be alive. 

I know dehydration can have permanent damage so im really hoping I got him in time to save the poor guy. I have called my vet but the soonest I can get in to get him looked at is this upcoming Wednesday. 

I currently have him set up in a small bin with a heating pad and surrounded by fleece. Its holding at around 85F-90F in there for him. I thought it would be to warm but he seems rather comfortable. If I have it at 75F-80F he gets really cold and stiff so I have been trying to keep him a little warmer since he has no fat on him at all. 

Im wondering if their is anything else that can be done to make him more comfortable? I don't really know what to do with his ear at the moment. I have been trying to keep it dry but brown liquid keeps coming out of it. This poor fella is in really really rough shape  I worry that the infection could of spread to other parts of his body, is this possible?

I have tried putting polysporin drops in his ear and it seemed to help a ltiny bit with the inflammation. I was wondering if I could possibly use benzalkonium chloride for his ear? I looked into it briefly and I seen that a vet recommended a medication that contained benzalkonium chloride for hedgehogs. Its used to fight fungus and is a disinfectant, can apparently be put on cold sores, open wounds or rashes. I was wondering if I should try this with him to see if it benefits at all? I was going to ask my vet today when I called but unfortunately she was to busy to speak with me about it so I could only talk to the receptionist. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, I forgot to add that since ive gotten some liquids/solids going through him he has peed a few times and pooped once so at least his system is moving again. From what the owner knew he went without eating for 3 days but I believe it was much longer then that due to his size. He doesn't even have a name  

He seems to be perking up a little now, he actually hissed at me! When I first got him home he was practically limp, barely breathing and couldn't stay curled in a ball even if he wanted to. Now he is getting some attitude so hopefully we are moving in the right direction. I took a video of him when I got him home so I could compare his progress, it is truly heartbreaking and I cant even bring myself to watch it.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Any ideas for a name? I feel bad that he doesn't have one


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Pedialyte will work better than just plain water for getting him hydrated, it's packed with electrolytes. I know you guys have Carnivore Care, but wet cat food works just as well for getting moisture and nutrients into him. I don't have any other suggestions - no idea about the ear infection, but overall it sounds like you got him not a moment too soon. Fingers crossed for the little man.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Also: Bartleby. I'm a lit nerd and you probably won't understand the reference, but that's the name that came to mind for him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor guy...  Sounds to me like you're doing everything you can right now. It sounds good that he's starting to show a little bit of attitude! Is it at all possible to declare him emergency status and have him fitted into the schedule? With how bad off he is, it's ridiculous that the vet's making you wait. :? I'm not sure about using the medicine in his ear...I think personally I'd wait until the vet gives an opinion or sees him, but that's mainly because I don't have much experience with different illnesses/injuries/etc. and using medication on my own. I hope he hangs in there!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree, isn't there a way to get him in as an emergency? It sounds like he would be better off on an IV fluid treatment. Are you taking him in first thing tomorrow? How is he doing now? I sure hope he pulls through! At least the previous owner had enough sense to hand him over to you.  
I always liked the name Figment....
Susan H.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have any advice, seems like you are doing all you can. Pedialyte sounds like a really good idea. I can't believe the vet is making you wait so long, this seems more like an immediate emergency to me.  Keep us update. Hang in there little one! You are in good hands now!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It sounds like you're doing great with him, especially since you're seeing improvement - I'd follow Jean's advice and try an electrolyte solution over water, at least for a little while, though at this point it doesn't sound so critical since he's already drinking, eating, and has things moving. I would use Carnivore Care instead of wet cat food for him, it's made specifically for animals in critical condition and will have a higher calorie content and should be more easily digestible for him. For his ear, I can't tell you specifically if that particular medication would work / be safe, but if you've talked to your vet about it definitely follow their recommendations. At the very least, just try to keep it clean the best you can, and if you have any dog ear cleaning wash you can try that to get some of the gunk out. They just need a teeny tiny bit and massage it into the ear the same you would a dog, then just try to wipe it all out the best you can.

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Get the vet to inject fluids in him when he sees him for sure. Also ask them for a can of 'hills A/d" to syringe feed him mixed with water. 

Hope he gets better soon


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm glad you got to take him home to nurture. How about "Everett", or "Devlin" meaning fierce courage. Others:

Albern -- noble courage
Devlin -- fierce courage (love this one!)
Farrell -- man of courage
Archibald -- genuine courage
Atreus -- fearless
Baldric -- bold, brave
Baldwin -- brave friend
Bernard -- bold as a bear
Conrad -- bold counsel
Erol -- brave
Harman -- bold man
Koen -- bold counsel
Taddeo -- large-hearted, courageous
Thaddeus -- courageous
Tybalt -- bold
Amory -- brave
Andrew -- brave
Barrett -- brave as a bear
Connolly -- brave or wise
Donnelly -- brave
Emerson -- brave, powerful
Emery -- brave, powerful
Everett -- strong as a boar/brave
Garrett -- brave with a spear
Mordred -- brave
Orvin -- brave friend 

or

Abir -- Courageous 
Andrew -- Manly, courageous 
Archibald -- Bold, daring; prince 
Balder -- Bold, dangerous 
Bernard -- Brave as a bear 
Caleb -- Courageous 
Hero -- Distinguished, courageous person 
Isamu -- Brave warrior 
Jabari -- Fearless 
Leopold -- Brave people 
Mato -- Brave 
Riley -- Fiery, courageous 
Shea -- Fortunate, undaunted


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

You're doing wonderful...
Let us know when he gets back from the vet.

I would personally name him Trooper... after going through all this.
Poor little guy you are a great person. <3


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I will echo the othere on the Hill A/D and Pedialythe, I used them a few times when Litchi was sick and played her own Hunger Games.

As for a name I'd say Lucky, because the little fella is quite lucky to have had you.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

sorry to leave you guys all hanging. We have been working with this little guy day and night here. Checking up on him every 2 hours. He has really made quite a turn around! He is starting to move on his own, becoming more and more mobile but he still has a hard time walking on all 4's. We got him into the vet on Tuesday thankfully! They called us because they had a cancellation that morning so we rushed him in there. The vet could not believe the shape he was in. She said that he was basically looking for a place to lie down and die. She said she has never seen a hedgehog in such bad shape. 

She injected him with fluids under the skin, that alone made him gain about 30g and he is currently hanging onto that weight. She also injected him with a really strong antibiotic for his ear. She said his ear infection looks like it may have made it into the lower ear making it extremely painful for him causing him to stop eating. I was completely right! Im so glad I took the time aside to contact this individual and get this hedgehog into my care. He is doing much better. Progress is slow but he has only been going up from when I got him which is great!

Its not really wet cat food, its called "Critical Care" from my vet. Its high in proteins and fats. I had a can around the house because our other hog Cooper kept going through really weird eating spells from the weather changing so we always keep an extra can around in case of emergencies. When we were at the vet we were able to pick up some more. The vet also gave us Amoxicillin to give him twice a day to help him fight off that ear infection. He is already smelling much better! His poop is still pretty green, probably from the stress of moving him here, being dehydrated to near death and from being switched to a completely different type of food. He has been going to the bathroom lots though which is great. I can actually see his eyes now! He is huffing and hissing up a storm, now actually fighting the syringe when I feed him which is great. He is really making great progress and im so glad I was able to save him. He isn't completely out of the woods yet but he is heading in the right direction.

We decided to name him Bennett which means "little blessed one" I feel its fitting for him. If I would of left him there that night he would of surely died. The owner automatically contributed his deterioration to WHS so she never felt the need to seek out medical attention. It frustrates me, this is why I dont like selling hedgehogs to people under age because most cases I see of hedgehogs ending up like this are from young people not being able to afford vet care. From now on I refuse to sell any of my babies to young people unless the whole family, parents included are committed to the care and well being of the animal. I get a lot of emails from minors looking for a cheap pet for Christmas and every time it drives me up the wall. More so now that I have had to care for Bennett. 

We couldnt get into the vet right away because they were all booked up for the week. It was a miracle we could even get an appointment on such short notice. The vet I go to is the only one around who really deals with hedgehogs and knows hedgehogs really well. I know if I were to take him to another vet in my town they would of looked at him once, said their was no hope and would suggest to put him to sleep which is something I did not want to do. He is a fighter, I think he has proved that to all of us and he is an amazing little guy.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I will post before and after videos/pictures once he gets well. I don't want to post anything of him yet when I first brought him home because he was so sick. I just got him out of his bin because he was moving around a little. He started walking on all 4 legs again  He is also more stable, still a little shaky though and needs some help from me to stabilize him but he is making great progress!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Another update! Bennett has just tried solid foods! He is getting his apatite back. So excited for the little guy he is making huge strides to recovery. Cannot believe what a little TLC can do for such a sick animal. I had myself a good cry today when I had him out because I could not believe how much he is progressing. Makes me feel really good that I was able to help him and knowing if I didn't he would be dead right now. Thanks everyone for the support and suggestions, I will be posting before and after pictures shortly so you guys can see how far he has come in such a short amount of time.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

That makes me so happy to see!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Here he is munchin away!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

So as you guys can see Bennett has made wonderful progress. I think he is almost completely out of the woods now. He finally has his apatite back! Lots of hard work, countless hours and around the clock care has really brought this little guy around. Im so happy I was able to save him and be apart of his recovery process. 

I did not want to show this picture unless he recovered because he looks so bad off. He doesn't even look like the same hedgehog. At the time this picture was taken Bennett was frozen in this position. He couldn't move, his legs were stiff. He had no control of his quills, he could not roll into a ball. Poor baby couldnt even see. You can see in the picture that his eye doesn't even look like its there but its only because it was so sunken. He was on the brink of death and only a few days of care he has made a huge turn around. So proud of my little man <3


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you still syringe feeding him the Critical Care? Is that the one by Oxbow (green/silver packet), if so I would change it over to Carnivore Care (red/silver packet). Critical Care is more for herbivores which hedgies are not so while it may provide him a little nutrition the Carnivore Care is much more suited for him and will help him put on weight better. 

* edited to add that even if your not syringe feeding him still you can mix Carnivore Care up and put it in a bowl for him  and thank you for saving the little guy, your doing a great job with him helping him recovery for such a horrible home.

Critical Care Ingredients
Timothy Grass Meal, Soybean Hulls, Soybean Meal, Wheat Germ, Xanthan Gum, Calcium Chloride, Cane Molasses, Salt, Potassium Chloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate (Vitamin C), Soybean Oil, Magnesium Sulfate, Papaya, Pineapple, Limestone, Natural Flavor, Oat Groats, Wheat Middlings, Yeast Culture (dehydrated), Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate,Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Folic Acid, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Thiamin Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate.

Carnivore Care Ingredients
Dried Whole Egg, Poultry Meal, Fish Oil, Tricalcium Phosphate, Silicone Dioxide, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Biotin, Taurine, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Sodium Benzoate, L-carnitine, L-Ascorbyl-2- Monophosphate (Vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyroxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I will keep my eyes open for the carnivore care but I don't think my vet office carries it. He is now eating solid kibble so I won't be doing to much hand feeding. I actually got it mixed up, I've been feeding him "recovery" and it comes in a can.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah okay that must be medi cal recovery (gold can,white and teal label). You vet should be able to order the carnivore care in for you, it's great to have as part of your emergency/illness kit.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

He looks _so much better_! I saw the first picture, so of him now, and instantly compared him to my boy. My boy comes in right around 225g, but it's so apparent that Bennett was neglected.  He's cute a cutie, he's so lucky to have you. He may not be totally out of the woods yet, animals like to make you think that. Just keep checking him and give him lots of loves.

Keep us updated! He's a cutie for sure, can't wait to see what his healthy size is.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea I don't think he is 100% out of the woods yet. He still has a long way to go but at least he is headed in the right direction!! I will keep an eye out for carnivore care. I actually mixed it up, I'm actually feeding him recovery. Don't know why I mixed up the names! All the cans look similar. He is testing out solid kibble again so at least he is getting some sort of apatite back. Once he looks a little more round I will be happy


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Bennett looks a lot better now. Yay!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Oh he's so cute. Im so glad he's doing better!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that one picture of him just totally breaks my heart! I am so glad that you rescued him from certain death! He looks so much better now. I hope you will keep us updated on his progress. Poor guy. :|


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I will for sure keep all you updated on how the little man is doing. He is eating lot of solid foods now, drinking on his own too  we are giving him his antibiotics twice a day and his ear looks great! It's still a little infected hut looking much better. Less inflamed. It's sad because this all could of easily been prevented. A simple, very treatable ear infection was the cause of all this. I'm glad he is in my care now and most likely wont ever be leaving. I couldn't give him up after all he has been through and risk him ending up in another home being neglected.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is looking so much better. Lucky little guy.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Any update on Bennett? I hope he's better now.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys. 

Bennett is doing okay. He is still alive, eating and drinking on his own but his belly seems to be really bloated. I'm scheduling another appt with the vet today but he is also having a difficult time walking properly. Hopefully he is ok but he is still in pretty rough shape.  on the up side he has gained nearly 100g and his ear infection seems to be gone!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sorry that his belly is bloated. Poor baby.  It sounds like he is doing so much better though. It is so great that you were able to rescue him! He looks like a cutie. I'm just going out on a limb here, but maybe his belly is bloated because of all the new food. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas litte Bennett.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone.

So poor little Bennett did not make it. He was suffering in pain, we discovered a few lumps in his belly so we took him back to the vet. He was whimpering and crying in pain so we decided the most humane thing to do for him would be to put him down. He is now resting peacefully. Poor little guy went through so much only to die of cancer in the end. May he RIP <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry, hugs


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry... i know it must be so hard, but you made the end of his little life so much better. You gave him love and I know he's at peace now.

I'm in tears over poor little bennet and also for your selfless care of him. **big ol bear hugs**


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Not only did I loose Bennett to cancer but one of my females, Eclipse just passed away as well. One of my friends also has a hedgehog named Mizuki. she also isn't doing that well right now. We think she may have WHS but its hard to say. We have been to the vet so much lately but hopefully our hedgehog troubles will clear.  The rest of the herd is doing well but loosing Bennett, then my loving Eclipse has been really hard.

Here is Eclipse's thread here: viewtopic.php?f=35&t=21478


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I have tears in my eyes for poor little Bennett. Thank you so much for all you did for him. He knew lots of love at the end of his life, and that's the best thing anyone can hope for.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Bennett. At least, he was with someone who cared about him in his last weeks. I know the pain of losing 2 hedgies at the same time, I was in those shoes last summer.

*hugs*


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Poor guy, Strange that there isn't an emerg clinic where you live, what are people supposed to do outside office hours. Sad that your vet wouldn't see him before wednesday when he is in such bad shape. I'd look around for another vet.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

pour guy  ive been following this post fro a long time, i really thought he would make it <3


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Theres a 24 hr emergency vet clinic 1/2 hr from you in Langley. My sister in law lives where you do so i asked


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh sorry, i didnt realise this was an old post.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your recent losses.  My boyfriend and I were really rooting for him. Our thoughts are with you. At least Eclipse and Bennett have each other, right? Hugs.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes im glad they have one another. Its sad but not much would of been available to them for treatment. I would of paid anything to keep them both alive.


----------



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss. At least Bennett was able to meet such a loving person like you before he passed away. I truly praise you and am so happy that Bennett was able to pass away peacefully


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of tiny Bennett. He is truly an angel now. Because of you he did know what love and caring meant while on this earth.


----------

